# Reviews of Skinnytaste.com Recipes!



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I promised I would post my opinion on any of the Skinnytaste.com recipes I tried so I thought I would start a new thread. If you have any positive or negative reviews of recipes you've tried, please post them!

I already posted a few recipe reviews on the Weight Watchers thread someone started. They were: Brownie Batter Pancakes, Chicken & Mushrooms in White Wine Garlic Sauce, and Baked Rice & Peas.

The new recipes I've tried since then are:

*Arroz con Pollo Lightened Up* - I have never actually had the "real thing", but it is one of my husband's favorites so I thought I would make it for him. He loved it and I let him put his on tortillas like he normally does at a restaurant. I ate it without tortillas.  The serving size was very generous, 1 cup of cooked rice and 1 chicken thigh. It filled me up! Next time I would add mushrooms as that is how I've always seen it made. I didn't have "sazon" or "adobo powder" so I Googled up what they are made from and mixed up my own (though I didn't have onion powder). Honestly, you can just use any latin type of spices and it will taste just fine!

*Sausage Stuffed Zucchini Boats* - This was down right wonderful! It had a lasagna vibe to it but had a little kick from the chicken sausage mixture. Both my husband and I really enjoyed this. I used less cheese than called for, and ended up only using about 1/2 - 2/3 of the sausage filling because my "boats" didn't hold that much. I served this with a large romaine & spinach blend salad. We always eat our salad first, so I only had 1 zucchini boat, but my husband had 3...I served him 2, then he said he was going back to get 1 more because they were so good. As for the chicken sausage, I used chicken sausage dogs from Costco (3lbs for $12.49 I think) that were red pepper & spinach. Very yummy!

*Chocolate Chocolate Chip Banana Muffins* - Oh my goodness, YUMM! I skipped the glaze on these muffins because I hate powdered sugar. Next time I would add less chocolate chips (or none at all) because these are very chocolatey and sweet without them. If you make these, spray your paper liners with cooking spray, or spray the muffin pan if you don't use liners. Mine stuck pretty bad to the paper liners, and it looks like a lot of other reviewers had the same problem.  I made a double batch and froze them. Excellent breakfast or dessert!

I have yet to try a recipe that I have not cared for. This website is amazing!

Tomorrow I will make either *Asian Glazed Drumsticks* or *Bangin' Good Shrimp* with *Cilantro Lime Rice* or possibly *Skinny Coconut Shrimp* with *Broccoli & Cheddar Skinny Potato Skins*.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lisa - wonderful and terrific idea to write reviews. I"m so tired of the same old, same old (tonight I made fajitas and both my DH and DS said, "Didn't we just have these lately? :smpullhair so getting some new healthy alternatives is welcomed. Will I get skinny? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Mom2James (Mar 13, 2012)

Lisa, I've been cooking from this website for almost three years - when there was very little on it - and we mostly like everything. Tonight, we had Tuscan White Beans with Spinach, Shrimp and Feta and I also like the Pineapple Brown Rice with Shrimp. We also like the turkey version of the greek meatballs.

I make the zucchini muffins almost weekly, and most of the desserts are great. Glad you are having fun with the it - sometimes it just helps to make different things to kick start a different eating pattern.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow this is just what I have been looking for. Two days in a row I have had to throw out leftovers. Husband wants to eat more healthy meals; the salad he likes is just iceberg lettuce. Now that is not healthy.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you thank you thank you...keeping this thread alive!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Thank you again for sharing this information and site.
I made the chocolate banana muffins. They are good. I filled up all my muffin tins and had some left over. Maybe would have made 3 more. I did not want to keep the oven on for 30 more minutes so I put the leftovers in a pan and that worked very well. So if you did not want to make muffin cups you could put the batter in a pan and bake them as if they were brownies.
I also tried the *Sausage Stuffed Zucchini Boats. These were full of flavor and very good. This was very labor intensive for me. It took forever to scoop out the Zucchini to make the boats. Next time I am just going to slice the zucchini and layer it in the pan. Just use the zucchini as if making *lasagna. I think the flavor will be there and you would probably eat more zucchini and it will be faster I used Barilla Jar (Not sure of the spelling) basil and olive oil instead of making my own marina.
We have been in a food rut so I was happy to try them out. 
Thank you for this post.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

We are eating *Carne Guisada (Latin Beef Stew)* right now. It is soooooo good! I am getting ready to lick my plate, when the kids leave the room and can't see me. Even Mr. Picky liked it. Very very easy, just throw it all in and let it cook. Love this one!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Lisa - I'm making the Sausage Stuffed Zucchini Boats tonight! Just waiting for them to finish in the oven...I'll let you know how they turned out!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Bailey&Me said:


> Lisa - I'm making the Sausage Stuffed Zucchini Boats tonight! Just waiting for them to finish in the oven...I'll let you know how they turned out!


I'm sure you will love them as much as I did!

I'm not currently making any more Skinnytaste.com recipes because Hubby & I are doing the Insanity workout program and following the nutrition guide it comes with. We just started week 2 today...I've lost 2lbs which isn't much, but I have already lost about 1/2 an inch on each area of my body (waist, hips, thigh) so it is working. It is very intense! We are ready to make a permanent change and lead healthy lives from here on out.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

LJSquishy said:


> I'm sure you will love them as much as I did!
> 
> I'm not currently making any more Skinnytaste.com recipes because Hubby & I are doing the Insanity workout program and following the nutrition guide it comes with. We just started week 2 today...I've lost 2lbs which isn't much, but I have already lost about 1/2 an inch on each area of my body (waist, hips, thigh) so it is working. It is very intense! We are ready to make a permanent change and lead healthy lives from here on out.


They were delicious! My grandmother is visiting so I made dinner for her and I...she loved them too! We each had one and were full! I altered the recipe just a little - I used Sargento's reduced fat italian blend cheese instead of the Polly-O, and a ready made pasta sauce. I served them with a cucumber and radish salad with blue cheese, walnuts and balsamic dressing (sounds weird but it was good!)


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Agreed about the zucchini boats, we made them here and they were a hit-I even froze some to take to work for lunch the following days. 

I have also made the pasta salad Summer Macaroni Salad with Tomatoes and Zucchini and it was great-however it makes a ton, I cut the recipe in half and still had a ton. If you do any pot lucks though this would be a wonderful dish. I found out that I'm not crazy about raw zucchini-I prefer it softer. I did take left overs for this for lunch for one day but today I threw the rest away, it's not the kind of thing I would want to keep more than a day or two.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

shellbeme said:


> Agreed about the zucchini boats, we made them here and they were a hit-I even froze some to take to work for lunch the following days.
> 
> I have also made the pasta salad Summer Macaroni Salad with Tomatoes and Zucchini and it was great-however it makes a ton, I cut the recipe in half and still had a ton. If you do any pot lucks though this would be a wonderful dish. I found out that I'm not crazy about raw zucchini-I prefer it softer. I did take left overs for this for lunch for one day but today I threw the rest away, it's not the kind of thing I would want to keep more than a day or two.


I made the summar macaroni salad for our July 4 BBQ and it was a big hit! You are right though, the recipe makes ton. I can't wait to make this again but will cut the recipe in half for sure.


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm obsessed with this site and have been using it for years. I have made over 50 of her recipes and haven't been disappointed with any !!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Newest Recipe Review*

*Newest Recipe Review*

It has been a while since I reviewed a Skinnytaste.com recipe since I was following the Insanity workout nutrition guide...I have lost 10lbs and while I took about a month off, I will be getting back into it again. We have drastically changed our eating habits overall but we still indulge on delicious foods we love, just in more moderation. 

Tonight I made *Spaghetti with Creamy Butternut Leek Parmesan Sauce *with a 1/2 batch of *Easy Garlic Cheddar Biscuits*.

They were both delicious and a perfect meal for Fall. :thumbsup: I loved the combination of the leeks and butternut squash. Portion size seems quite large which is a bonus because we tend to eat a large quantity of pasta whenever I make it. The biscuits remind me of the Cheddar Bay biscuits at Red Lobster (just not as greasy), in fact, in a way they were better because they weren't so fat-laden. I usually make my biscuits from scratch but I just happened to have exactly 1 cup left of the Bisquick Heart Healthy mix! In the future I would probably just make them from scratch for cost savings.

Another winner!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

LJSquishy said:


> *Arroz con Pollo Lightened Up* - I have never actually had the "real thing", but it is one of my husband's favorites so I thought I would make it for him. He loved it and I let him put his on tortillas like he normally does at a restaurant. I ate it without tortillas.  The serving size was very generous, 1 cup of cooked rice and 1 chicken thigh. It filled me up! Next time I would add mushrooms as that is how I've always seen it made. I didn't have "sazon" or "adobo powder" so I Googled up what they are made from and mixed up my own (though I didn't have onion powder). Honestly, you can just use any latin type of spices and it will taste just fine!


Oooooh....I like this idea of healthy recipe sharing!!! MMmmmm....!! Lisa, iif you want a not so healthy Puerto Rican recipe for the Arroz con Pollo let me know. The secret to making it extra unhealthy is adding beer! I would be glad to share that with you and you can cook it for a special occasion...your husband will love you even more! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

LJSquishy said:


> *Newest Recipe Review*
> 
> It has been a while since I reviewed a Skinnytaste.com recipe since I was following the Insanity workout nutrition guide...I have lost 10lbs and while I took about a month off, I will be getting back into it again. We have drastically changed our eating habits overall but we still indulge on delicious foods we love, just in more moderation.


That is awesome! 10 lbs is a lot of weight and it always feels so good to be 10 lbs lighter! :thumbsup: Keep up the work.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Bibu said:


> Oooooh....I like this idea of healthy recipe sharing!!! MMmmmm....!! Lisa, iif you want a not so healthy Puerto Rican recipe for the Arroz con Pollo let me know. The secret to making it extra unhealthy is adding beer! I would be glad to share that with you and you can cook it for a special occasion...your husband will love you even more! :thumbsup:


Oh, yes please!!! It would be a great dish to cook for his birthday or on a regular day that we just feel like being bad! I would love an authentic recipe...yummy! And, he loves beer so he will go nuts for it! lol


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

This morning I made *Baked Oatmeal w/ Pumpkin & Bananas.*

I really love this recipe because it will keep you full for quite a while. I really enjoy pumpkin bread and banana bread and oatmeal as well, and this is a tasty combination of all three! I had one serving for breakfast, and tonight my husband and I each had a serving for dessert. It is equally satisfying for both breakfast and dessert.

I followed the recipe exactly without substituting or making any changes and I really liked the way it came out. It may be a little sweet for some folks for breakfast, but it isn't any more sweet than a yummy pumpkin or banana bread. Two thumbs up from me!

My favorite thing about it is that after being baked, it sets up beautifully (especially once you refrigerate it) and maintains its shape after slicing. It would be perfect for individually wrapping if you need a quick grab-and-go breakfast to eat cold or if you wait until you get to work to microwave it.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I also recently made *Sweet Potato Turkey Shepherd's Pie.*

It was okay. Well, it was perfectly good except the frozen mixed vegetables totally ruined it. Before making it I was skeptical about using frozen veggies but I had yet to make a Skinnytaste recipe that wasn't delicious so I went ahead with it as directed. Big mistake! The frozen green beans were the worst part -- frozen green beans taste nothing like fresh (or even canned for that matter) green beans. It was a huge turn off.

If I made this again, I would use only fresh vegetables (cooked properly before baking), and perhaps add a bit more Worchestershire sauce. Realistically you could do with or without the parsnips...you could tell they were in there if you took a bite of one, but otherwise they weren't really noticeable. My parsnips weren't cheap so next time I would just add more onion and celery or more mixed veggies and forego the parsnips alltogether.

This recipe so far is the only one I probably wouldn't make again -- well, I probably will, but it will be my own version. I really liked the sweet potato version because they are great for you. Also, the mushrooms were fantastic in it because it added bulk (and nutrition) but you really couldn't taste any mushroom flavor at all. I happen to LOVE mushrooms so I would probably cut larger chunks for a portion of it but I know a lot of folks don't care for mushrooms so no worries!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Stuffed Buffalo Chicken Breasts*

I made *Stuffed Buffalo Chicken Breasts* http://www.skinnytaste.com/2012/07/stuffed-buffalo-chicken-breasts.html for dinner tonight and my husband loved it! He is a huge fan of anything buffalo-spiced, and also a huge blue cheese lover.

I enjoyed this recipe because it wasn't overly spicy. I did not put the hot sauce/butter/garlic mixture on top. Instead, I just added garlic powder to the Ritz cracker breading and I thought it was perfect. The mixture inside the chicken was so creamy and delicious! The light blue cheese wedges taste so yummy! I hadn't had Laughing Cow cheese wedges before tonight but now I understand why everyone loves them!

Another winner from Skinnytaste.com! :thumbsup:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Has anyone else tried new Skinnytaste recipes recently?


----------

